

MoneyTree VC Report: Highest First Quarter for Dollars Invested Since 2000 [pdf] - rgbrenner
https://www.pwcmoneytree.com/NewsFeed/GetNews?Title=Q1%202015%20MoneyTree%20Report%20Press%20Release

======
rgbrenner
historical data is available on the moneytree website:
[https://www.pwcmoneytree.com/](https://www.pwcmoneytree.com/)
[https://www.pwcmoneytree.com/HistoricTrends/CustomQueryHisto...](https://www.pwcmoneytree.com/HistoricTrends/CustomQueryHistoricTrend)

Doesn't look like they've posted the actual report yet though

